# Best budgie seed in Australia



## Tayla99 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi guy, 

These are my budgies Wynter and Willow 🙂

What is everyones favourite bird seed and that also spouts well ?

I heard about many great brand of budgie seed that are only in America and England but need so recommendations on budgie seed from Western Australia. 

Preferably under $15 a kg please.


----------

